# Need help with lighting for nano



## default (May 28, 2011)

About to leave freshwater behind me and get back into marine. However, I'm only looking to keep a small nano mostly of easy corals and inverts.
So the question is, for a tank about 10-20 gallons, what sort of lighting would be most effective?
I have a spare clip on 150w halide laying around, but would that be too much?

Also would love to give LEDs a try, but any recommendations? As well as sellers?
Was thinking about a ecotech radion, but anyone know a place that sells them at a good price?

Much thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don't go with 10G 

Assuming 10 or 20 will be not enough to accept all what you want to be there,think about next tank and get lights that could be used in the future.

My current tank is 25G 24x16x16 and I am using 24" Aquatic light fixture with 2 bulbs. One is New KZ generation 10K and another ATI blue plus. Even SPS are feeling perfect.

I personally do not like LED. There is no middle with these - you will see corals glowing, but fishes will be black or another way. Also hate disco effect. just my opinion

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

sig said:


> don't go with 10G
> 
> Assuming 10 or 20 will be not enough to accept all what you want to be there,think about next tank and get lights that could be used in the future.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to watch my spendings .. Bigger tank = much more salt. I've done big tanks, so I kinda want to do some small(er)  and perhaps I can find room in my living room for something that small which would force me to maintain it more thoroughly 
I have spare 29g that can be used, but that would have to be in the basement.. However I have a few 36" t5ho fixtures that could be used, would 78w be enough for corals in a depth of 16"?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Greg when it comes to volume. If you're going to do a tank then do it proper and setup your livestock with a happy place to be. By forcing them into a smaller environment you won't be able to sustain the salinity properly due to evaporation. I had a 8g and it didn't do that great since it needed to be topped up twice a day and I could never keep the exact salinity.

If you went with a 20g and possibly a small refuge like 5g or something to stow a skimmer and ATO you would notice a huge difference! 

As for the lights, I love a T5 and LED combo. I think they both compliment each other very well and offer things the other doesn't. It could be as simple as getting a T5HOx2 and a small 24" stunner strip.

Welcome back to the dark side and please take some pics!!! Keep us up to date


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Plus +1 what alt said I actually use a t5ho and led combo he put together  and the colour is awesome plus the shimmer which I love.

Remember that stability is even more important in marine tanks than in FW as the variables affecting your tank are greater IMO. Go with as big a tank as you can. ps if you are worrying about extra salt cost then save up a little more before starting this venture as salt will be the least of your expenses


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Oh I hate how I agree with you guys 
I do want another large tank, but room restrictions won't allow the placement to be upstairs if it's anything larger than 3 ft long - also cubes won't fit.. 
Do you guys know any dealer or maker that would would a 3 footer by 18" wide that uses acrylic or starfire at a decent price?

I wanted to avoid sumps this time around as the last one was quite loud, was even thinking about building or contracting someone to build me a large built in one system - with a Refugium in the rear and display in the front.

Also another idea was to have a 10g and a 30g Refugium, i seem to like refugiums more than the tank display 

Also, would a 150w halide with a 14k bulb be enough to maintain a small tank without any further supplements like LEDs?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of MH's due to the heat and cost but if that's all you have then go for it.

As for a sump making alot of sound...It shouldn't really make any sound. I have a skimmer, return pump, heater, filter sock, air pump, and my controller in my sump and you can ask anyone that's been over. It runs silent!

Regarding the footprint, I have the same size tank you are talking about. Mine is 50g and 36x18x19 and I love it! I'm also running a 20g long as a sump so total volume is around 60g or so.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes my sump was not at all noisy  my osaka is still for sale and is drilled and as a sump and stand. PM me if your interested its 24 wide 18 deep and 24 high. 

I agree with Alt the MH put out too much heat but its a start for sure


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That Osaka is a sweeeeeet tank!!!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'm not a huge fan of MH's due to the heat and cost but if that's all you have then go for it.
> 
> As for a sump making alot of sound...It shouldn't really make any sound. I have a skimmer, return pump, heater, filter sock, air pump, and my controller in my sump and you can ask anyone that's been over. It runs silent!
> 
> Regarding the footprint, I have the same size tank you are talking about. Mine is 50g and 36x18x19 and I love it! I'm also running a 20g long as a sump so total volume is around 60g or so.


Oh where did you get your tank from? That would be a great size for me.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

kamal said:


> Yes my sump was not at all noisy  my osaka is still for sale and is drilled and as a sump and stand. PM me if your interested its 24 wide 18 deep and 24 high.
> 
> I agree with Alt the MH put out too much heat but its a start for sure


I love the Osaka! But I am wanting something rimless


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

default said:


> Oh where did you get your tank from? That would be a great size for me.


until you will find it on the forum, you can try Big Als (special order and price around 180 )

or drive to Orangville (Miracles Aquariums) and price will be 130 + tax + gas

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

I do not know reason by this size is expensive and for the same foot print you already at 65G which you have and you also have light for this tank. Just change bulbs for marine and you do not need spend $$$$

Drill hole on the back side on your 65 and enjoy sump

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49134

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what spent money, go and get rimless from aqua inspiration. I got my 25 G from them and have a look what I did whit it. but it so small 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48685

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlist.asp?PNAME=AT

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I found mine on craigslist But I am pretty sure if you keep your eye open you can find one on our forums for sale. Also the 40g breeder has the same dimensions except its not as tall


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

sig said:


> what spent money, go and get rimless from aqua inspiration. I got my 25 G from them and have a look what I did whit it. but it so small
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48685
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlist.asp?PNAME=AT


It looks really good though  I was planning on putting this hobby aside until I saw some of the SW pics, your 25 was amongst the few  and I was like I want a nano reef too 
But I know, smaller tanks are limiting.. But I guess I need to consider and try to make room for a larger tank, if anything might do a 29 first as I have 2 lying around.

Thanks a bunch guys, will have more questions for you guys soon


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A 29g is a great start for a reef and you can do so much with it! Give me a shout this weekend if you want to swing by to see my setup and we can chat.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> A 29g is a great start for a reef and you can do so much with it! Give me a shout this weekend if you want to swing by to see my setup and we can chat.


That sounds great, but I will have to take you up on that another day  a lot to do this weekend with so little time 
I'm also afraid if I see your tank, I'll end up with another big reef and a lot of trouble 
Just thinking about it lately, reminds me how much more interesting the dark side was


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My tank is a modest 50g with 20g sump. The perfect size for our living room...even though Greg keeps telling me I should go bigger


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> My tank is a modest 50g with 20g sump. The perfect size for our living room...even though Greg keeps telling me I should go bigger


everybody should 

I found now that I need to spend much more time to maintain 25G that I was spending on 150  . But it cost less for sure 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

